# 2011 4x5 elk



## bones

This elk took me and my hunting partner for a 7 hr hike before he made his mistake not a monster but filled the frezzer


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT bones.

Well done, its your trophy no one else's it's still a good one.


----------



## hassell

Congrats. also.


----------



## bones44

Congrats and well done. Like Matt said trophy is in the eye of the beholder !


----------



## screamin6x6

I run a small elk outfitting business and I always notice that anytime someone makes a comment that this bull or that bull isn't big enough for them, they're saying it while their freezer at home is sitting empty.







. Congrats on a fine bull.


----------



## youngdon

Nice job bones...That's a great elk.


----------



## ebbs

screamin6x6 said:


> I run a small elk outfitting business and I always notice that anytime someone makes a comment that this bull or that bull isn't big enough for them, they're saying it while their freezer at home is sitting empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Congrats on a fine bull.


Agreed! If you're happy with him then he's as big as he needs to be.


----------



## bones

Every elk I have shoot is a good one they are all hanging on the wall and each and every one has a great story behind it. Most of them had my dad with me or really close by lost him in may I know he would be proud thanks everybody


----------



## Fitz

Congrats! 
I got my first bill last year after guiding elk hunts for 7 years before that. Got mine in Co. a young 4x4. Looks like you got a good place to hunt where you got to load it up whole! That makes it way nicer!


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to you Fitz, I bet you have pictures of it somewhere to share with us....hint.....


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good job. I loved bowhunting for elk in the GNW.


----------



## youngdon

Great Northwest ?


----------



## fr3db3ar

youngdon said:


> Great Northwest ?


----------



## Jonbnks

Congrats on the elk and filling the freezer


----------



## Fitz

YD- I do but they're on my laptop and I'll have to get wifi to upload them. I'll try to get them posted soon!


----------



## youngdon

We like pics !


----------



## Fitz

Ive got a few deer pics ill go start a thread in the deer forum.


----------

